# HOLY FUCK I ENCOUNTERED A PSLer IRL



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Jan 8, 2022)

Last night on my way out of the club I was talking to these girls. One was a stacy facially pretty unequivocally and had one of the best eye area's i had ever fucking seen. I spoke with them for a few minutes and stacy, likely horned up on alc, started groping my waist because of my shoulder to waist ratio.

Then from behind strides a heightmogging indian. I couldn't believe my eyes. I don't think I had seen an indian that tall before. I am 5'11" and he was probably around 6'4"-6'5". He walks up next to me, stops, and pulls out a cigarette. I was so afraid that I was gonna get cucked. In my head I was being mogged so goddamn hard. I was worried that the stacy and the becky were gonna stop talking to me and instead talk to chadpreet.

The dude just stood there not saying a word, smoking a cigarette. He obviously thought he was mogging me, and was trying to steal the girls. Thankfully though, stacy and becky kept on talking to me. This was because I face, body, and NTmogged him, which was enough to offset the brutal height mog. He stands there for about a minute saying nothing, just trying to enjoy the heightmog, but I fought hard and tried to hold my ground.

Fortunately, after that minute of being ignored, he walks off defeated. I had won, now I could enjoy talking to stacy and becky without worry. I mention him a minute or so later and the girls say like "yeah wtf so creepy".

It was a mog battle of the ages. The mog tension was so deep and incredible that it felt like trench warfare. I think it's quite clear also that this guy was a PSLer. Let's look at this guy because there's a lot of signs pointing to him being a browser of this forum.

-Indian
-Wants to slay
-Visibly tries to mog people
-Believes that height alone is enough to make you attractive
-Very non NT behavior
-Is tall
-Believes that physical mogging alone is enough to make girls choose you over another.
-Gets upset when mogged
-Goes for girls that have eye areas like O'Pry's instead of clubsluts with fat asses

It's all just so obvious. So dude, if you are reading this shit, which you are, please use this as a learning experience. There's more to mogging that just being tall, you got have a decent face and body as well, and be NT.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 8, 2022)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Last night on my way out of the club I was talking to these girls. One was a stacy facially pretty unequivocally and had one of the best eye area's i had ever fucking seen. I spoke with them for a few minutes and stacy, likely horned up on alc, started groping my waist because of my shoulder to waist ratio.
> 
> Then from behind strides a heightmogging indian. I couldn't believe my eyes. I don't think I had seen an indian that tall before. I am 5'11" and he was probably around 6'4"-6'5". He walks up next to me, stops, and pulls out a cigarette. I was so afraid that I was gonna get cucked. In my head I was being mogged so goddamn hard. I was worried that the stacy and the becky were gonna stop talking to me and instead talk to chadpreet.
> 
> ...


nigga its over you wrote this essay no one will read


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Jan 8, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> nigga its over you wrote this essay no one will read


Read it, It's a great story and well worth it.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 8, 2022)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Read it, It's a great story and well worth it.


were told as a child that you had a "great" imagination and saw things no one else saw?


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 8, 2022)

Brutal racepill ngl


----------



## Cortisol Ghoul (Jan 8, 2022)

Does anyone else visit .org so much they get starstruck when they see an indian person?


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 8, 2022)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Read it, It's a great story and well worth it.


Agree this is a good story. Btw what country was this?


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Jan 8, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Agree this is a good story. Btw what country was this?



USA


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 8, 2022)

Cortisol Ghoul said:


> Does anyone else visit .org so much they get starstruck when they see an indian person?


Since joining the forum I see Indians totally differently, even my family


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Jan 8, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> were told as a child that you had a "great" imagination and saw things no one else saw?



It was probably you bruh and you need to convince yourself it didn't happen to cope


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 8, 2022)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> It was probably you bruh and you need to convince yourself it didn't happen to cope


i stopped reading after 5'11 and stacy


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Jan 8, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> i stopped reading after 5'11 and stacy



Okay Payish. Next time trying talking to her and not LARPing as solid fucking snake huffing cancer fumes


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 8, 2022)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Okay Payish. Next time trying talking to her and not LARPing as solid fucking snake huffing cancer fumes


I'm sorry it's over.

You're rambling out of context I don't even know what you're on about.

Tried meds yet


WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Okay Payish. Next time trying talking to her and not LARPing as solid fucking snake huffing cancer fumes


I'm sorry it's over.

You're rambling out of context I don't even know what you're on about.

Tried meds yet


----------



## justadude (Jan 8, 2022)

take ur meds bro


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Jan 8, 2022)

justadude said:


> take ur meds bro



Lmao fuck you


----------



## vaninskybird (Jan 8, 2022)

decent story but why tf is this pinned?


----------



## nietzsche (Jan 8, 2022)

*it was @Salludon taking a break from his husband duties but then realized he forgot to cage a goat




*


----------



## oldcelloser (Jan 8, 2022)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Goes for girls that have eye areas like O'Pry's instead of clubsluts with fat asses


Imagine being so autistic that you believe this shit applies to foids as well


----------



## sytyl (Jan 8, 2022)

jfl this is @curryslayerordeath last night

@volcelfatcel can confirm


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jan 8, 2022)

the fact that you got this shit to be stickied is quite impressive ngl


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 8, 2022)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Indian


Enough to be called creepy by women


----------



## oldcelloser (Jan 8, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> Enough to be called creepy by women


Right there and then i knew exactly how the situation is gonna develop


----------



## justadude (Jan 8, 2022)

sytyl said:


> jfl this is @curryslayerordeath last night
> 
> @volcelfatcel can confirm


is anyone supposed to care?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jan 8, 2022)

Cortisol Ghoul said:


> Does anyone else visit .org so much they get starstruck when they see an indian person?





WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Last night on my way out of the club I was talking to these girls. One was a stacy facially pretty unequivocally and had one of the best eye area's i had ever fucking seen. I spoke with them for a few minutes and stacy, likely horned up on alc, started groping my waist because of my shoulder to waist ratio.
> 
> Then from behind strides a heightmogging indian. I couldn't believe my eyes. I don't think I had seen an indian that tall before. I am 5'11" and he was probably around 6'4"-6'5". He walks up next to me, stops, and pulls out a cigarette. I was so afraid that I was gonna get cucked. In my head I was being mogged so goddamn hard. I was worried that the stacy and the becky were gonna stop talking to me and instead talk to chadpreet.
> 
> ...


Honestly every time I see a currycel outside on their phone I automatically assume they post here. Especially when I see some LTN currycel in the gym on his phone.

If your reading this and you see some 6ft 3 LTN mixed race normie staring at you in the gym and you live in nort-west england its me.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 8, 2022)

sytyl said:


> jfl this is @curryslayerordeath last night
> 
> @volcelfatcel can confirm


ascetic saddhu moment


----------



## 6.5PSL (Jan 8, 2022)

You may have a mental disorder man.


----------



## Warlow (Jan 8, 2022)

if it was @Gestapo she would've blown you mid-sentence


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 9, 2022)

It was probably @lutte


----------



## Cigarette (Jan 9, 2022)

pov curry was just standing there smoking his cigarette for a minute


----------



## N1666 (Jan 9, 2022)

Which shit mod pinned this thread?


----------



## justadude (Jan 9, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Which shit mod pinned this thread?


my money is on @Chad1212


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 9, 2022)

PSLers would never think height>face


----------



## itorroella9 (Jan 9, 2022)

ur schizophrenic


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Jan 9, 2022)

Syobevoli said:


> PSLers would never think height>face


 what would they think?

height1 x face1 x frame1 > height 2 x face2 x frame2 ?


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Jan 9, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> It was probably @lutte


it was none other than my shy friend @PingPong


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Jan 9, 2022)

itorroella9 said:


> ur schizophrenic



I keep getting replies like this acting like I'm delusional.

Literally what kind of aspie stands right next to a dude shorter than him while he's talking to girls saying absolutely nothing.

And again, the girls acknowledged him as creepy. 

So you think someone was walking around town, saw a dude with normal height taking to girls, proceeded to stand directly next him saying not a word for a full ass minute, thinking that somehow the mog would lead to him stealing the girls, WASNT A PSL AUTIST?

A normal autist would have just made shitty, awkward conversation, not stand silently thinking that a heightmog alone was gonna get him what he wanted.

At the very LEAST he was incel affiliated in some way. Normie don't think you get girls by simply heightmogging someone talking to them. The scenario of Chad walking up to guys with girls and instantly cucking him with no words exchanged is a very incel and PSL concept that even smart normies don't really push or believe in.


----------



## Chad1212 (Jan 9, 2022)

justadude said:


> my money is on @Chad1212


I didn't


----------



## Chad1212 (Jan 9, 2022)

lemme just unpin these stories from schizophrenia


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 9, 2022)

Funny af


----------



## Deleted member 14024 (Jan 9, 2022)

I once saw a fellow Swedish looksmax user irl in Stockholm


----------



## reptiles (Jan 9, 2022)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Last night on my way out of the club I was talking to these girls. One was a stacy facially pretty unequivocally and had one of the best eye area's i had ever fucking seen. I spoke with them for a few minutes and stacy, likely horned up on alc, started groping my waist because of my shoulder to waist ratio.
> 
> Then from behind strides a heightmogging indian. I couldn't believe my eyes. I don't think I had seen an indian that tall before. I am 5'11" and he was probably around 6'4"-6'5". He walks up next to me, stops, and pulls out a cigarette. I was so afraid that I was gonna get cucked. In my head I was being mogged so goddamn hard. I was worried that the stacy and the becky were gonna stop talking to me and instead talk to chadpreet.
> 
> ...




Reads like a larp from the pits of hell jfl at any 1 belivinh this.


----------



## HOLYFUARK (Jan 9, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Reads like a larp from the pits of hell jfl at any 1 belivinh this.


So it was u the hindu dindu in the story


----------



## reptiles (Jan 9, 2022)

HOLYFUARK said:


> So it was u the hindu dindu in the story




Jfl off course bro.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jan 9, 2022)

Haha hey man it was me, you got me, I'll follow your advice bro see you around


----------



## Lihito (Jan 9, 2022)

vaninskybird said:


> decent story but why tf is this pinned?


----------



## 6ft4 (Jan 9, 2022)

the autism on this forum is astonishing


----------



## metagross (Jan 9, 2022)

So a guy goes outside or something to have a smoke. Randomly stands next to you and you imagine all these weird scenarios about him trying to heightmog you and being a PSLer, etc.?


----------



## aBetterMii (Jan 9, 2022)

@AlexBrown84 thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jan 9, 2022)

What makes you think he posts here?

This is standard behaviour for Indians


----------



## IThinkImAboutToROPE (Jan 9, 2022)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Haha hey man it was me, you got me, I'll follow your advice bro see you around


Proof? Show whole body with face and paper with your username and looksmax on it and then OP will see if he recognizes you or not.


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Jan 9, 2022)

metagross said:


> So a guy goes outside or something to have a smoke. Randomly stands next to you and you imagine all these weird scenarios about him trying to heightmog you and being a PSLer, etc.?


Bruh, again, the girls said he was being creepy. Girls are aware when guys are trying to fuck them, especially attractive ones, since it happens to them every day. Never in my life have I experienced some random dude standing directly next to me when smoking a cigarette the same way it happened hear. He saw a guys with some cute girls and wanted to get in on the action


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Jan 9, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> the autism on this forum is astonishing


Ikr the fact that a user of this forum tries to mog me irl is beyond autistic


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Jan 9, 2022)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Last night on my way out of the club I was talking to these girls. One was a stacy facially pretty unequivocally and had one of the best eye area's i had ever fucking seen. I spoke with them for a few minutes and stacy, likely horned up on alc, started groping my waist because of my shoulder to waist ratio.
> 
> Then from behind strides a heightmogging indian. I couldn't believe my eyes. I don't think I had seen an indian that tall before. I am 5'11" and he was probably around 6'4"-6'5". He walks up next to me, stops, and pulls out a cigarette. I was so afraid that I was gonna get cucked. In my head I was being mogged so goddamn hard. I was worried that the stacy and the becky were gonna stop talking to me and instead talk to chadpreet.
> 
> ...


Tales from the psycheward


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 9, 2022)

Brutal nt pill @Biggdink this mf op actually converses with stacies  op what do you talk to Stacy about. I’m hot but I’m retarded


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Jan 9, 2022)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Brutal nt pill @Biggdink this mf op actually converses with stacies  op what do you talk to Stacy about. I’m hot but I’m retarded


 Literally just stupid shit. What was her relation to Becky. If she was from the area. And then following these topics and making sure to be funny and joke a round a bit.

I also wanna clarify that she wasn't a conventional Stacy. I would much prefer to talk to some thick girl with fat ass in a mini skirt. She was wearing normie-level revealing clothes but has God tier eyes, cheekbones, and hair. I'm sure if she was a bubble butt club slut she probably wouldn't have stopped me.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 9, 2022)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Literally just stupid shit. What was her relation to Becky. If she was from the area. And then following these topics and making sure to be funny and joke a round a bit.
> 
> I also wanna clarify that she wasn't a conventional Stacy. I would much prefer to talk to some thick girl with fat ass in a mini skirt. She was wearing normie-level revealing clothes but has God tier eyes, cheekbones, and hair. I'm sure if she was a bubble butt club slut she probably wouldn't have stopped me.


Mirin. I’ve only been clubbing without a girl once and a stacylite approached me and we danced and shit but the music was too loud to talk, I just have no experience bc I’m stranded in the suburbs with shit logistics and no friends locally


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Jan 9, 2022)

The reason everyone is calling me schizo or crazy is because this forum is compromised entirely of autists. They are so used to the behavior on this forum that they think it's how normal people interact. 

I'm one of the few NT users here, so when they see NT behavior they instantly react by calling it schzo or insane cause it's so different from what they're used to. You guys are the crazy ones, not me


----------



## IThinkImAboutToROPE (Jan 9, 2022)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> The reason everyone is calling me schizo or crazy is because this forum is compromised entirely of autists. They are so used to the behavior on this forum that they think it's how normal people interact.
> 
> I'm one of the few NT users here, so when they see NT behavior they instantly react by calling it schzo or insane cause it's so different from what they're used to. You guys are the crazy ones, not me


100%. Okay to joke around and shit, not okay to go full on mentalcel and not acknowledge irl shit or anything that clashes with their beliefs without giving any comment or evidence to support their own.


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jan 9, 2022)

Caged


----------



## Yellowskies (Jan 10, 2022)

U escaped death by an inch

heightmog is the only real physical mog


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 10, 2022)

Tbh that was me


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jan 10, 2022)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Last night on my way out of the club I was talking to these girls. One was a stacy facially pretty unequivocally and had one of the best eye area's i had ever fucking seen. I spoke with them for a few minutes and stacy, likely horned up on alc, started groping my waist because of my shoulder to waist ratio.
> 
> Then from behind strides a heightmogging *indian*.


JFL dnrd the rest to know legit over for that nigga as soon as you said this. 

_*Currypill* truly takes no prisoners... _


[ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 10, 2022)

Thinking height is enough alone to slay is as bluepilled as possible. I used to try and show off my height to everyone and got jack shit out of it. That's why I found this website because it opened me up to the truth.


----------



## Titbot (Jan 10, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Since joining the forum I see Indians totally differently, even my family


Same ngl


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 5, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Since joining the forum I see Indians totally differently, even my family


lol


----------

